# Steroid Cycle mistakes to avoid



## Seeker (Mar 1, 2016)

AAS is used by many, and it's not uncommon that many don't see results. I notice this all the time. Guys who are on their 3rd cycle and you would never guess they even lift! Smh. Using AAS require a certain level of knowledge, understanding, and yes, even skills. otherwise, the end result will just be nothing more than some unpleasant side effects. In order to avoid failure you must have the right approach to cycle. 

I from my personal experience would recommend, that before you decide to cycle,  analyze whether you have enough money, time, and desire to carry out this goal.

Here are some mistakes that I see people make all the time that I recommend be avoided.

Overdosing: 
More doesn't mean better. This will only lead to side effects and most certainly high estrogen levels.

Bad diet: 
Success with AAS can be highly expected only if your diet is on point. High calorie, and an increase in protein consumption. Otherwise, the effects of AAS use will be minimal and ineffective.  This is one of the most important elements of your cycle and unconditional key to your success.

Lack of training intensity:
 I've seen where some will ask if they should change their workout plan going on AAS versus being off and some ( even here on ug ) have advised no. Well, I strongly disagree. I believe the main condition of training while on AAS is increasing intensity. One should always provoke the catabolic process in which AAS is most active. Constantly progress in your training, increase the intensity of the work and use the maximum weight. The aas will have a full impact on your muscles.

Improper cycles:
 I've seen some pathetic  kitchen sink combos. Choosing the right combination of drugs, their dosage, and duration is important to success. I've discussed the importance of synergistic effects before of drugs that best compliment each other.

Blood work: 
you need to get bloods before the start of your cycle to determine the characteristics of your body, and then analyze the changes due to the influences of the drugs. Get bloods six weeks into your cycle. Then lastly get bloods after pct to see the restoration of your body. 

There you have it. If you're gonna cycle, make sure you're ready to get the most out of it and not look worse or the same when you started. Sides are a bitch.

Seek.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 2, 2016)

Great thread Seek you sexy bastid.


----------



## bvs (Mar 2, 2016)

Id add having patience and realistic expectations to that list. I see it quite a bit eg. guys saying im on day 7 of a long ester and not seeing any results.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 2, 2016)

Great list.  Diet and training will ruin you if it's not on point.  That's why most of us say wait until you've got a few years solid to participate in the gloriousness.


----------



## Jscs94 (Mar 2, 2016)

Great write up seeker!


----------



## bsw5 (Mar 2, 2016)

Excellent post seek.. Thanks


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 2, 2016)

Nice write up seek. 

There's a guy at my gym that does all of these things. It's really frustrating.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 2, 2016)

Bravo seek...


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks for sharing seek. Good read.


----------



## Lilo (Mar 2, 2016)

Great read and I'll admit to being guilty of at least two off that list in the past. There are people who will make mistakes but learn from them, people who will never learn, and people who won't make the mistake in the first place. The latter are so rare, that generally speaking I'm not even sure they exist yet. But making an effort in educating others is always worth it.


----------



## Beedeezy (Mar 2, 2016)

Now we just need an acceptance agreement saying you read this and the first cycle stickie before you can post.

Who am I kidding, it wouldn't change a thing, we'd still get all the same questions.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 2, 2016)

I stopped reading after " over dosing ".


Let me give this low dose thing a try. 


Thanks  for sharing Seek.


----------



## tunafisherman (Mar 2, 2016)

Nice start, I would also add to 1) make sure you have everything you need on hand, including adex/asin AND your PCT before you start a cycle.  Specific to this board, I would recommend you ask for suggestions BEFORE you buy everything, as there are many threads here where they bought then asked questions.


----------



## anewguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Good post for sure.  I tend to realize when I hop on how much I want to have a few drinks.  Dedication is important.


----------



## beastm0de00 (Mar 2, 2016)

All the info that was said is very helpful. I have been working out for a 3 years seriously and having everything ready b4 u start a cycle makes sense. I already have a list of stuff I want to buy b4 I even think about a cycle.


----------



## grind4it (Mar 3, 2016)

Good job Seeker


----------



## nightster (Mar 3, 2016)

Nice post, thanks!


----------

